# بترا للتكييف



## yas_bas (22 فبراير 2008)

رايكم اخواني المهندسين في (بترا للتكييف)​ 
ما رايكم في منتجاتها ؟ اسعارها؟ خدماتها؟ جودتها اجهزتها ؟​ 
هل هي منتج بشراكه يهوديه (خاصة)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
اذا يوجد لديكم اي افادات عنها بالنسبة للمشروعات في اسرائيل يرجى الافادة؟​


----------



## nemra1 (23 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز
شركة بترا هى شركة اردنية عربية
و انا شخصيآ قمت بتركيب شيلراتها بعدة مواقع و هى تعمل بكفاءة .
و مع العلم ان شركة بترا تستعمل بوحداتها ضواغط من صناعة شركة بيتزر الألمانية و انا شخصيآ لا اعتقد ان يكون فية اى يهودى يتعامل و يعتمد على شركات المانية.


----------



## محب المصطفى (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
شركة بترا هى شركة اردنية عربية كما اخبرك عنها الاخ (nemra1)جزاه الله خير
وانا عملت في المصنع بالاردن ولكن كنت في البدايه اغلب العطائت في الشركه لفلسطين( اسرائيل كما تقول) ولكن الان بفضل الله ازدهرة الشركه وعرفت بالوطن العربي وللعلم كل ما قاله الاخnemra1 من حيث الضواغط ومنشاء التصنيع صحيح وبارك الله فيكم 
اخوكم محب المصطفى


----------



## كاسر (27 فبراير 2008)

معلومات جيدة اخوتي

شكرا للجميع

كم هو عمر هذه الشركة؟؟


وننتظر المزيد من التعليق ممن جربو الأجهزة


----------



## قاسم سلحب (13 يوليو 2008)

شركة بترا شركه اردنيه مفتخر بصناعاتها على مستوى العالم
ولا يوجد اي شراكه يهوديه 
اصلا مالك الشركه فلسطيني من طولكرم كيف بدو يعمل شراكه مع اليهود


----------



## Lane (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*مستحيل*

من المستحيل ان يرفق بجانب اسم بترا اي حرف من كلمة يهود لأن بترا مرفق معها اسم عمر أبو وشاح
لاني


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شركة بترا كانت تقوم بالتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني من حيث انها كانت تملك موزعا لها في داخل الكيان وكان يديره يهودي يمني
انا زرت المصنع في تلك الايام ووجدت ان معظم انتاجها مخصص للعدو الصهيوني ...وللعلم فان مطار بن غوريون مكيف بأجهزة بترا
بعد ان انفضح الطابق وباتت الشركة تواجه نفورا عربيا منها مما اثر عليها اقتصاديا اغلقت مكتبها في تل ابيب
اما كون مالكها فلسطينيا فهذا ليس مقياسا


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## Lane (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*إلى جهاد*

إلى الأخ جهاد عذرا لأن هذا الكلام غير صحيح وإن الفرع الذي كان لبترا كان في الضفة الغربية و ليس في تل أبيب و كان يديره المهندس ثائر و هو ليس يهوديا وإنما فلسطينيا وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى فرع الأردن عمان - شارع مكة وأن الأجهزة التي رأيتها في المصنع معظمها مصدرة إلى دول أوروبا و الشرق الأوسط و ليس هنالك أي ماكنات تصدر إلى تل أبيب أو الكيان الصهيوني.
لاني


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

lane قال:


> إلى الأخ جهاد عذرا لأن هذا الكلام غير صحيح وإن الفرع الذي كان لبترا كان في الضفة الغربية و ليس في تل أبيب و كان يديره المهندس ثائر و هو ليس يهوديا وإنما فلسطينيا وبعد ذلك انتقل إلى فرع الأردن عمان - شارع مكة وأن الأجهزة التي رأيتها في المصنع معظمها مصدرة إلى دول أوروبا و الشرق الأوسط و ليس هنالك أي ماكنات تصدر إلى تل أبيب أو الكيان الصهيوني.
> لاني


 
انا متأكد يا اخي العزيز من المعلومة التي اوردتها
الماكنات كان مكتوبا عليها (اسرائيل) ولا اعرف ان كانت هناك دولة اوروبية اسمها اسرائيل
انا شخصيا سألت السيد عمر ابو وشاح عن الموضوع بعد اغلاق المكتب في الكيان فقال: كان هذا في الماضي وكان عندما ظننا ان اسرائيل تريد سلاما حقيقيا وقد اوقفنا التعامل معهم وقد تم الغاء صفقات معها بعد انتفاضة الاقصى.....هذا ما اجاب به السيد ابو وشاح
انا اصدقه لانه صاحب العلاقة واقبل بفرضية ان لا شراكة في المصنع مع الاسرائيليين وان العلاقة التجارية اصبحت في حكم الماضي
اما بالنسبة للفرع في الضفة الغربية فهو فرع آخر غير الفرع في داخل الكيان والذي اكرر انه اغلق
بكل الاحوال شركة بترا شركة عظيمة ودائمة التطور
ولك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## Lane (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> انا متأكد يا اخي العزيز من المعلومة التي اوردتها
> الماكنات كان مكتوبا عليها (اسرائيل) ولا اعرف ان كانت هناك دولة اوروبية اسمها اسرائيل
> انا شخصيا سألت السيد عمر ابو وشاح عن الموضوع بعد اغلاق المكتب في الكيان فقال: كان هذا في الماضي وكان عندما ظننا ان اسرائيل تريد سلاما حقيقيا وقد اوقفنا التعامل معهم وقد تم الغاء صفقات معها بعد انتفاضة الاقصى.....هذا ما اجاب به السيد ابو وشاح
> انا اصدقه لانه صاحب العلاقة واقبل بفرضية ان لا شراكة في المصنع مع الاسرائيليين وان العلاقة التجارية اصبحت في حكم الماضي
> ...


 شكرا أخي جهاد على هذا التوضيح و أتمنى دوام الصحة لك وللسيد عمر أبو وشاح
لاني حكمت
للعلم أني أحد أبناء بترا سابقًا أو أحد أحفاد المهندس عمر أبو وشاح


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

lane قال:


> شكرا أخي جهاد على هذا التوضيح و أتمنى دوام الصحة لك وللسيد عمر أبو وشاح
> لاني حكمت
> للعلم أني أحد أبناء بترا سابقًا أو أحد أحفاد المهندس عمر أبو وشاح


 
الف تحية لك اخي العزيز وللسيد عمر ابو وشاح ولكل العاملين والذين عملوا في هذه الشركة العملاقة التي افتخر بها رغم اني لست من ابنائها ولا من احفادها ولكن لي فيها اصدقاء
ما شرحته اعلاه عن تعامل الشركة مع الكيان الغاصب ليس موقفا ضد الشركة بحد ذاتها ولكن لاعتقادي بان هذا الكيان يجب ان يقاطع حتى لو كان بالتعامل التجاري معه كسبا ماليا.....مجرد التعامل مع هذا الكيان (وخصوصا التعامل الشعبي) هو قبول بوجوده وخيانة لابناء حيفا ويافا ودير ياسين وخيانة للاقصى ودم شهداء فلسطين والاردن والعراق وسوريا ومصر ولبنان ودم كل من سفك دمه دفاعا عن هذا الجزء الغالي من ارض العرب والمسلمين
ومرة اخرى لك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## scream (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*غير صحيح*

أخواني الاعزاء هذا الكلام غير صحيح على الاطلاق
شركة بترا لم تتعامل مع الصهاينة أبدا 
وانا اعمل في أحد أفرع هذه الشركة

وان من نشر هذه الاشاعة المغرضة هي إحدى شركات التكييف (بدون ذكر اسمها)
حيث ان شركة بترا من اكبر شركات التكييف العالمية و في الشرق الاوسط ايضا 
وتصدر منتجاتها الى أوروبا و الولايات المتحدة 
ولها أفرع في العديد من الدول العربية
وتتميز تجهيزات بترا بالجودة و النوعية العالية


----------



## سامر الجميل (5 مارس 2010)

انا شخصيا عملت فيها وسمعت انها كانت تصدر بعض الماكينات ايام التسعينات للكيان الصهيوني ثم توقفت والله اعلم


----------



## الطواب (19 مارس 2010)

مشكورين عايز دائرة الكهرباء لكباس بتزر 30 حصان


----------



## خادم محمد (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخواني أنا عملت ببترا لمدة سنتين تقريباً أقول للحق هي الآن لا تتعامل مع دولة اليهود و أنا خرجت من عندهم و صدقاً على مشكلة لكن لا أتكلم إلا للحق و هنا لا أحد يعرفني وهي حالياً أصحابها من طولكرم ( أسامة حسين العلي و عمر أبو وشاح ) لكن للأسف تتعامل بشكل صريح و واضح مع الجيش الأمريكي في العراق حتى قبل فترة نقلوا مهندس نقل تأديبي كما سمعت من قسم التصميم إلى الجودة لرفضه أن يعمل مشروع للقوات الأمريكية في العراق فهي بصراحة تتعامل مع الجيش الأمريكي في العراق و أنا أقسم على ذلك و هذه أسماء بعض المشاريع للجيش الأمريكي victory و base large building , large administration buidling


----------



## خادم محمد (21 مارس 2010)

*بترا تتعامل مع الجيش الأمريكي في العراق*

و أخواني أخبركم أمراً هناك مشروع مستشفى أمريكي أتى للشركة عليه نجمة داوود ( السداسية ) و اشتغلوه الجماعة بكل نفسية مرتاحة :59: لواحد عميل عندهم اسمه mice goatez ( كأنه من رام الله :77: ) و الله لا تعليق 
يا أخوني إذا مبادئنا ماتت بهذا الشكل فلا بأس أن نموت لأننا .................. نعيش بلا مبادئ 
يا أخواني و الآن تذكرت لما كنت أنا موجود سمعت أنهم اشتغلوا للسفارة الأمريكية في بغداد بعد :10::10: سقوط بغداد​


----------



## خادم محمد (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## الدكة (21 مارس 2010)

يابش مهندسين كثر الهرج و المرج وحتى الان لم نصل الى المفيد ... هل نقيد التعامل مع شركة بترا ام مااااااااااااااااااذا!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## خادم محمد (22 مارس 2010)

يا أخواتي ما أحد يفكر إنه في عداوة من كلامي 
بس معلومة اسم القاعدة الأمريكية اللي اشتغلوها :67:قاعدة النصر :59::73::73: يا أخواني أنا طلعت من بترا و أنا أحبها لكن موضوع و انطرح


----------



## خادم محمد (23 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أخواتي أنا شاعر إتي شاركت لوحدي 
يا أخواني كل صاحب معلومة يفيدنا قيها


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

يا أخواني ما أحد يبغي يشارك 

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## حيدراكرم (24 مارس 2010)

شركة بترا شركة تبريد جيده لقد شاهدت سبالتها وتعمل لدينا في العراق..... وبس


----------



## sanosteam (10 مايو 2010)

*هل لاحد المعرفه عن شركة هيت واف الأردنية ؟*

هل لاحد المعرفه عن شركة هيت واف الأردنية ؟
أرى المزيد من نشاطاتها في الفترة الأخيره ، هل منكم أحد بتجربة معهم ؟


http://heatwave24.com/


----------



## RuLes BrEAker (10 مايو 2010)

اخواني شركة بترا من الشركات الممتازة في مجال التكيف

أنا اعمل لديها 
في فرعها في الرياض

وتعتبر من أقوى الشركات هنا

ومنافسة جيدة جدا لجميع الشركات الامريكية واليابانية 

والحكي اللي بيتقال عنها كلو 

من صنع شركات منافسة ..

واذا بتريدو اي معلومات عنها ..

وعن مشاريعنا داخل الوطن العربي وعالمياً 

أنا جاهز ..


----------



## sanosteam (10 مايو 2010)

*شركة Heat Wave*



sanosteam قال:


> هل لاحد المعرفه عن شركة هيت واف الأردنية ؟
> أرى المزيد من نشاطاتها في الفترة الأخيره ، هل منكم أحد بتجربة معهم ؟
> 
> 
> http://heatwave24.com/



Have any One experienced dealing with Heat Wave Air Conditioning In Amman Jordan. Please Comment​


----------



## arabiat (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحقيقة إخواني أن شركة بترا للصناعات الهندسية هي شركة رائدة في مجال التكييف والتبريد، وأنا أعرف هذه الشركة منذ سنوات عدة، حيث قمنا بالتعامل معها في عدة مشاريع، وأعرف القائمين عليها بإدراة المهندس أسامة حسين...

كلمة حق أريد أن أقولها لكم بأن جميع منتجات هذه الشركة هي صناعة أردنية، ولا تتعامل أبدا مع العدو الصهيوني، سواء بالإستيراد أو بالتصدير... 

كما أن جميع موظفين شركة بترا (والذي يفوق عددهم 1500 موظف) هم من جنسيات أردنية وفلسطينة ومصرية وعربية بشكل عام، ومن اللامنطق أن يقبلوا هؤلاء العرب أن يعملوا فيها لو كانت لها أدنى تعامل مع السوق الإسرائيلي....

وكما نرى إخواني، فإنه علينا أن لا نحكم على شركة كبيرة بحجم بترا بمجرد الإستماع إلى رأي واحد وشخص واحد قد تكون له مآرب أخرى، ولكن كما نرى من جميع الأشخاص اللذين تعاملو أو عملوا في بترا فإنهم يرون بترا شركة عربية، يفتخرون بمنتجاتها وسمعتها عالميا...

وشكرا جزيلا لكم....


----------



## amr fathy (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## sanosteam (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسعار المكيفات في الاردن*



amr fathy قال:


> شكرا للجميع



LG SALE 420 JD
GREE SPLIT 348JD

http://heatwave24.wordpress.com

هروب المواطنين من لهيب أسعار المحروقات إلى زيادة الطلب على الأجهزة الكهربائية


----------



## sanosteam (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تعميم الهواء البارد من خلال القنوات أيضا إزالة الرطوبة من الجو. هيبا فلتر تعويض الغبار قبل التنفس عليه. نظم الوسطى وتتوفر أيضا ومضخات الحرارة التي يمكن للحرارة المنزل يكلف أقل من حرق الوقود التقليدي

http://heatwave24.com


----------



## حماده درويش (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمد الله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله احب التعليق على هذا الموضوع انا فنى havc وقد عملت فى شركة بترا بفرع الشركة فى القاهرة حوالى سنتان والصراحه هذه الشركه من افضل الشركات التى عملت بها وانا خبرتى حوالى عشر سنوات بجد انا اشتغلت فى جميع ماركات التشلرات ووحدات التكييف لم ارى مثل بترا من حيث التصميم والجودة والفينش والكنترول بصراحة عاملين حساب كل حاجه ولو افترضنا ان الشركه كانت تتعامل مع اسرائيل فى الماضى ثم تراجعت عن ذلك نقاطعها بلكلية هذا ليس من العدل مع العلم ان الشركة انتشرت فى مصر فى الاونة الخيرة انتشارا كبيرا جدا ولولا هذه السمعة انها شركه اسرائيلية لكانت الشركة رقم واحد فى مصر والدول العربية وهى فعلا شركة اردنية وكل ما قاله الاخ نمرة 1 ونمرة2 صح 100فى100


----------



## اسماعيل س (5 يناير 2011)

مساء الورد يا اخوان


----------



## اسماعيل س (5 يناير 2011)

ممكن اطلب طلب ويكون الرد سريع من فضلكم


----------



## اسماعيل س (5 يناير 2011)

انا درسه في وادي السير وبدي اشتغل خارج الاردن


----------



## اسماعيل س (5 يناير 2011)

وانا بدي اضع ايميلي والي بساعد الله بساعده[email protected]


----------



## ahmadjet (5 يناير 2011)

*يكفي جدلا*

تحية الى كل الاخوة الذين شاركوا بالموضوع

الحقيقة ان شركة بترا اردنية صرفة

ومؤسسها هومؤسس شركة skm

وهي تصدر الى كل دول العالم

فلو حدث -وقد حدث- ان طلب بعض العملاء من دول اوروبية طلبات

ثم وردت لودولهم ومن بعدها اعادوا توجيهها لاسرائيل

وبالمناسبة ليس كل اسرائيلي ماشي بطربوش!!

انما الاكيد ان الشركة لا تبيع مباشرة لا الان ولا في الماضي لاي شخص معروف انه يهودي

او معروف ان سيعيد تصديرها لليهود

واتوقع لازم نفضها سيرة ونخرج من قوقعة جلد الذات لحساب شركات امريكية عالمية

تسرح وتمرح باسرائيل -التي ينظرون اليها على انها دولة طبيعية- وام اجد احدا يقول سنقاطع تراين ولا كارير ولا يورك

وفي احسن حالات المنتقدين يقولون ان ما حدث -برايهم- هو ماضي 

فحتى متى ندع الماضي -المزعوم- يدمر مستقبلتنا!!؟؟؟


ودمتم


----------



## الهب البارد (6 يناير 2011)

للامانة منتجات شركة بترا ممتازة بشهادة جميع من ركبها , بخصوص العمل في فلسطين المحتلة نعم كان هناك تعامل تجاري و الشركة اخذت بعض العطاءات و لكن بفضل الله و جهود لجنة مجابهة التطبيع في نقابة المهندسين الاردنية اوقفو التعامل و الان لايوجد اي تعامل علما بان كثير من الشركات الاسرائلية تتصل بهم للتوريد لمشاريعها لكنها ترفض و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## اسماعيل س (7 يناير 2011)

اه وين الشباب ماحدى ردلي خبر


----------



## kassem_2k (8 يناير 2011)

*Petra is top HVAC manufacture in the middle east and one of the leader's in the world*

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اعرفكم اصدقائي في المنتدي انني تعاملت مع شركة بترا في العديد من منتجاتها وووجدتها منافسة جدا للمنتجات العالمية وفي بعض الاحيان تفوقها وذلك من ناحية في الجودة 
ولكن في الاسعار فهي بلا شك اقل من الجميع والدليل علي ذلك ان معظم شركات المقاولات تتعاقد معها وفي نفس الوقات تلقي اقبلا من المكاتب الاستشارية لوضعها في قائمة المصنعيين vendor list.
في الخدمة حدث ولا حرج منتهي الالتزام مع توافر قطع الغيار ورد الفعل السريع.

لقد زرت بنفسي مصنع بتراء في الاردن الصيف الماضي2010 بناء علي طلبي لأجراء اختبارات لماكينات المشروع(52 طابق) الذي اعمل به حيث انني مهندس استشاري في احد اكبر المكاتب الاستشارية في قطر , وهناك وجدت مصنع خيالي لم اكن اتوقع انه يكون بهذا الشكل منتهي النظام والحرفيه في التصنيع وذلك عن طريق احدث الماكينات وبأشراف مهندسيين ماهرين وبفنيين علي درجة عالية من الاتقان .
ويومها قابلت مهندس/اسامة صاحب الشركة فهو رجل عربي ووطني بمعني الكلمة. بخبرته وادارته اصبح صاحب اكبر مصنع في الشرق الاوسط لانتاج أجهزة التكييف ومصدر لجميع دول العالم ومنافس لاكبر الماركات العالمية وفي نفس الوقت ساعد العديد من الشباب العرب للعمل في مصنعه او في الافرع المنتشرة حول العالم.

احب ان اقول الأن الماكينات موجودة عندي بالمشروع والحمد لله كل شيء حسب المواصفات وبجودة عالية واخص بالشكر جميع المهندسيين احمد الخطيب-احمد نوفل-باسل-انس وعلي رأسهم المهندس اسامة.

اخير لا تلتفتوا بما يقال فأنتم لاتحتاجون للرد والي الامام دائما


----------



## unionmotor (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي ahmedjet خاصة ...
والجميع عامة ...
وتبقى شركة بترا شركة أردنية عربية 
شاء من شاء وأبا من أبا.....
والى الامام ان شاء الله يا شركتنا العظيمة لتصبح أكبر شركة تكييف في المجموعة الشمسية مش بس في العالم ........
وأخيرا يكفينا شهادة الغرب على منتجاتنا بالسواعد الأردنية العربية .......


----------



## ahmadjet (9 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز

شكرا جزيلا لمرور..

وفعلا شهادتك اثلجت صدورنا...

ودمتم الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmadjet (9 يناير 2011)

تحياتي للاخ الكريم يونيون موتور

ودمتم سالمين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (30 مارس 2012)

مجهود طيب ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (2 أبريل 2012)

*الله أعلم 
*


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

كنت أعمل في الشركة عام 1999 من ناحية الجودة فهي ممتازة و الإدارة فهي الأسواء، تصدر للأردن أو لإسرائيل، فهذا شيء في علم الغيب، و ليس لي أكثر من هذا تعليق


----------



## انور82 (1 أغسطس 2012)

شركة بترا شركة اردنية ..... انا مهندس تبريد في مستشفى البصرة التخصصي للاطفال في العراق/بصرة منظومة التكيف في المستشفى جلر سعة 355طن عدد3 مجهزة من شركة بترا


----------



## SamerHamed (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين رافضة ومعارضة للتطبيع مع الكيان المحتل*

كما يعلم الجميع في الاردن ان نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين رافضة ومعارضة للتطبيع مع الكيان المحتل . ولو كانت شركة بترا شركة اسرائيلية او تتعامل مع الكيان المحتل لكانت على قائمة المطبعين عند النقابة ولما تعاملت النقابة نهائيا مع شركة بترا حيث ان هناك اتفاقيات و تعاون كبير بين النقابة والشركة .


----------



## gaber osman (20 نوفمبر 2012)

المشكلة الاساسية لمعدات بيترا وخاصا AHU ,FCU مشكلة الصوت والHeight الخاص بالماكينة fcu مقارنة بالانواع الاخرى وهذا عن تجربة وبخصوص السعر فهى من ارخص انواع المكن ولكن السوال هل يمكن مقارنة تشيلر خاص بشركة بترا مع تشيلر ترين او تشيلر مكوى من حيث الاداء والاجابة انتظرها من الذين عملو فى بيترا


----------

